# Grace: Glass half full



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

See if I can get this picture first.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Well, the wait is over. Rough kidding. As I said in the waiting room, Grace didn't eat her feed this morning on day 153. About 11:30 am the wife texts that she has a big string of mucous. I was on my way home from the race track anyway. In hindsight, I didn't like the look of the mucous when I got home. It was red streaked and sort of "off" looking. I just watched her on the camera for awhile. Grace was up and down, laying in awkward positions. I still wasn't panicked, but starting to get concerned. About 3pm I had my daughter hold her while I checked things out with a couple of gloved fingers. Cervix seemed open and I thought I could feel something a little further back, but no obvious problem. Or so I thought. I gave Grace another hour and saw her push a couple of time, but no bubble or progress at all. I elected to go in at that point. First kid had it's head back. Way back. I had never run into that before. I managed to get the head brought forward and finally got a kid out. It never took a breath. A beautiful paint doe. We worked on her for awhile, but I decided it just wasn't meant to be. I went back in and found something quite strange feeling and pulled out a mummy kid that must have died around two months gestation. I went back in again and could only feel mushy things at the usual places, but went to check the "basement" and felt something hard. I then found a foot and pulled a little. I then discovered the head on this one was clear back by it's tail. I got feet out, but as those of you who have been in this spot before know, that wasn't going to happen. I had to push the feet back in and bring the head forward. At this point Grace laid down and completely quit me. I thought I had maybe killed her. I didn't think there was any way this kid could be alive. But it was. Sorry for the book.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad one made it out!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

How heartbreaking good job by you and mama x


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Whew, what a rough delivery! I am glad Grace is okay and that she has one healthy baby!  Buck or doe?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! So glad you all made it through the kidding! And congrats on an adorable little baby! :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man! Shaking head with a couple tears for Grace.
Seems like when head is turned back they are usually expired.
Reminds me to order a lamb puller.
Your description of the basement is great.
Once I pulled kids on someone else's doe. A live small breech then some flat mooshed up thing; way down in the baesment was another but she was live. 
So sorry Tim.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Tim... I'm so sorry. How aweful.  It sounds like you did all you could and did a fantastic job! I'm glad she has one still. The kid looks beautiful! Buck/doe?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry, sounds like a rough one, I'm glad one made it for you and her!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*The Rest of the Story.*

It's not easy to post this, but I will in the hope it can somehow help out a fellow goat herder in the future. About three hours after the ordeal, I observed Grace still trying to push on the camera. My wife and I went back down and I pulled out *two* more drowned doe kids. I'm not sure what all went wrong with this kidding. I had been having good luck so far this year. The does were pretty much getting things done like nature intended. When I pulled Grace's third kid out that lived, I was clear up to my shoulder just to find a foot. I found it hard to believe there could be any others in there if it was this hard to find the third one. Obviously I should have went back in and checked. In Hindsight, I was starting to feel bad for Grace and didn't want to torture her any further. Bringing that head forward was pretty traumatic. The dead baby's were full term and had not been dead for long. That seems to be the dilemma for me. Am I doing too much, trying too hard, or do I need to be more aggressive? 
Grace and her single baby are holding their own. I've had does and kids in worse shape that made it through, so I remain optimistic, but I'm not letting down my guard.
Oh, and the single is a doe! A short prayer for her would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Soo sooo sorry for you all x


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my. How aweful! I don't know what to tall ya. I've never had anything like that happen... and we've been breeding for 7 years. 

A doe!! Yeah! She needs to have a VERY special name!! 

Praying for Grace, baby and you guys.  What a sad experience.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im so sorry. Was it quads then?
How could you have possibly known?!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your losses. I was tearing up just reading this. Saying a prayer for Grace and her doeling!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Im so sorry. Was it quads then?
> How could you have possibly known?!


If you count the mummy, five.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

So very very sorry for your ordeal. Poor Grace is in our thoughts and prayers. Maybe you should name the doeling Hope. <3


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> If you count the mummy, five.


Wow... You're lucky you saved her and the single. God bless you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> If you count the mummy, five.


Oh my!! I thought maybe 5 but didnt want to go there. Im sure you didnt either.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my, I am so sorry! Don't be too hard on yourself, there was no way you could've ever known what was coming. You are very lucky to still have the doe and the kid!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> So very very sorry for your ordeal. Poor Grace is in our thoughts and prayers. Maybe you should name the doeling Hope. <3


We just might name her that. Thanks for the suggestion. 
The little doeling is doing pretty darn good. Temp is normal. Has been observed using both faucets. Grace is not feeling too great, but hasn't taken a bad turn yet. She's on antibiotics and banamine. Gave her some Fort B Complex with some extra B1 as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, Tim, and she was huge as a house when we were there. I'm so sorry for your ordeal. I'll pray the rest of your kiddings are peaceful and bring many awesome kids.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So sorry for your and Graces bad experience. As far as your delima, Imo, when someone stops asking themselves those questions then you should worry. We all have the potential to do a lot of harm when trying to do good. You did great to salvage what you did.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a tough one to swallow. After 3 kids, pulling kids, and going to the basement for one, hard to think there being two more in there. It's not a hotel after all. Things happen, could have been much worse. 

Hope all is going good now. Give me a call sometime.

GT


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMGoatness..........
What an Inspiration! Like a light at the end of the tunnel!
Thank you SOOO much for sharing!

And I agree on the special name...
To be one out of 5 that survived such a traumatic ordeal is truly a Miracle....
Since her mother's name is Grace.....
How about "Miracle" for the baby's name? It seems to Suit her well.... And she is SO pretty too!
She really IS a little "Miracle"....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We went with "Hope".


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

one more


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Reading before, I was actually going to suggest Hope! Sorry for the loss of the other babies, but at least little Hope is OK.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

And she's so cute!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What an ordeal :hug:

I'm so sorry that you and Grace had to endure such a trial and those losses  Seeing her with her daughter though, makes things a bit better... both look healthy and happy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous Tim! Just gorgeous! She really reminds me of Fearless!  What a great name too!! Can't wait to see her at some shows.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No if anything you deserve a pat on the back for a job WELL DONE. I would of never of thought there were more either I mean after all you did not feel it.
Make sure Gracie has molasses water and maybe a water with a electrolyte in it. The Molasses water will give that poor girl so.e energy. 
We have a Hope. I pulled her 15 hours after her brother and sister was born. She was born dead but I got her jump started but the grace of god. So we Hoped she would make it. I have her still. I will never get rid of here. 
Give Gracie some w arm oatmeal wit a little masses and so.e d raisins. Great job with those two.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL She is adorable! 
I also have a little girl named Hope. It's a good name!
The next doeling I keep is going to be named Faith.....
I also like Destiny.... Joy.... Inspiration.... Glory.... Desire.....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry about the doeling but atleast you have a live kid and doe. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

When I read your story it made me think of how God's three gifts of Grace are faith, hope, and love. It seemed to me the one you needed most right then was hope.

I'm glad you chose that name.

Pregnancy hormones making me cry like an idiot right now. So glad they are ok.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, sad that Grace had such a problem.
I'm glad that Hope is doing good now, she is a beautiful little doeling


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

As the only kid in the herd without a sibling, Hope makes friends where she can. Apparently my preggo Saanen, Blanch, doesn't mind.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww.  I'm glad Hope is doing so well! She is beautiful! We had a single last year who picked Cosmo's doelings as her friends. They may as well have been triplets! They are the three in my signature picture. The single is the paint.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Just now seeing this whole thread - beautiful little girl! And you're a great goat dad. Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hope is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! What an amazing job you did! So great that the mum made it as well! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope is STUNNING! Congrats on such a beautiful baby. So very sad that the other baby didn't make it, poor Grace, but thank goodness she has Hope to love and take care of ♥


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks again for your post. I have been thinking about what you shared. I lost my old doe last year a few days after she kidded. I thought it was just from old age? But after reading your experience, I am wondering if she may have had another kid in her......A friend checked in her but couldn't feel anything...After reading your experience ....I am thinking that it is still possible that he just didn't feel it. Just want to thank you as must not be easy sharing the experience...but is likely going to save other goats lives by us all being more aware.....So glad mum and kid survived. Great job.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just now seeing this thread, but I am so glad little Hope is doing so well! She is absolutely beautiful with that perfect red cape.  So sorry you lost the other little ones, but kudos to you for trusting that gut feeling and checking her again! :hug: How are mom and baby doing?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm glad your doe made it! That baby looks so happy


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> Just now seeing this thread, but I am so glad little Hope is doing so well! She is absolutely beautiful with that perfect red cape.  So sorry you lost the other little ones, but kudos to you for trusting that gut feeling and checking her again! :hug: How are mom and baby doing?


Hope is doing excellent. The other babies have accepted her into their little sleeping click. She is growing fast not having to share milk. Grace is her normal awkward weird self. Luckily her daughters don't have her personality. Grace took a long time to clean out. Was squatting constantly trying to expel stuff. I credit the Nuflor for keeping her from getting sick. Turning her and Hope out with the herd seemed to do her as much good as anything. Excercise and green grass I guess.


----------

